# boot process will no longer complete



## robspop (Jun 11, 2014)

This might be better treated as an X question so apologies if it is in the wrong place.

I use fvwm and a short while ago I found that the menus stopped working.  Everything running still seemed to work, but I could not switch desktops or open any new programs via any mouse operation.  I decided to restart fvwm to see if that resolved the problem, but the screen blanked and did not return.  I then logged in remotely from my laptop and rebooted the machine.

It now goes through the boot process but hangs at the point where in would normally start the X server and run the graphical login manager (in my case, xdm) and gives the following error message:

```
getty repeating too quickly on /dev/ttyv8
```

Since xdm runs on tty8 it presumably cannot start.  The machine keeps repeating the above error message but will allow text login.  I have tried running `startx` from the prompt and get this error message:

```
xauth: file /home/paul/.serverauth.1135 does not exist
Shared object "libfreetype.so.9" not found, required by "X"
xinit: giving up
```

The last thing I did before this happened was to install the latex-beamer package.  I noticed it caused a number of other packages to be re-installed and/or reconfigured, but I did not pay much attention to what.  Presumably it had the effect of making a font library that X requires unavailable.

Is there a simple way to restore working?  I have tried deleting and re-installing xdm as a "quick fix" but sadly it turned out to be only quick, not a fix    Strangely, my laptop is running exactly the same configuration of FreeBSD (10.0, amd64, with X and fvwm) as the desktop machine and it does not seem to be experiencing the same problem.  I have not tried to restart fvwm or X yet, but neither has stopped working.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 11, 2014)

```
less /usr/ports/UPDATING | grep freetype -B2

20140416:
  AFFECTS: users of print/freetype2 textproc/libxml2 x11/pixman
--
  to be rebuilt. Portrevisions have been bumped as a consequence.

  # portmaster -r freetype2 -r libxml2 -r pixman -r freeglut -r libxcb
  or
  # portupgrade -rf freetype2 libxml2 pixman freeglut libxcb
```


----------

